# MMORPGs



## Aedin (Jul 19, 2009)

Does anyone play any of these? I've been hoping to find some people to play one with, and I ifgured this could be a good place to ask.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

I played WoW for a little while, but got bored of it pretty fast. Something about killing NPC's to gain levels, so I can kill higher level NPC's to gain more levels, so I can kill even higher level NPC's. . . .etc gets boring to me.

I'm starting to play Eve Online again right now. It's really open-ended and can be a lot of fun, but has a steep learning curve and is more fun to play with other players. I tend to keep to myself in MMORPG's (as in real life I guess) and I think Eve lends itself much better to player cooperation. I'm looking for a player corporation to join at the moment (If you're not familiar with Eve, corporations are basically guilds).


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

WoW is fun for a while. Especially first time round and it's quite player friendly but later the novalty of just gearing and dailes wears off. Even raiding bores me now.

I wouldn't play Eve personally. It looks real nice in some aspects, huge world, loads to do, loads to learn, but I just hate the thought of working for months to do something then loosing it all and being set back that amount of time.

Guild wars is pretty fun, but like WoW looses the novalty and you can't really raid now. Well there are 12 mans upto now I think, maybe you could class that as raid-like now.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I play Warhammer Online. The art style is great, and the massive PVP battles are a blast, but the quests aren't much fun. Thankfully, the way the game is set up, you can level without ever really having to bother with quests.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Here you go:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_massively_multiplayer_online_role-playing_games

Take your pick and have at it.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I play perfect world  I recently started playing it, it's a lot better than when it used to be in beta, they fixed it and for me its the best mmo (free) and I've tried soooo many that suck X3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What does that stand for? I know the RPG part is Role Playing Games. :lol


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Multi Massive Online Role Playing Games

I used to play the game Maple Story for 3 years or so. That consumed enough of my life xD


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

meowgirl said:


> I play perfect world  I recently started playing it, it's a lot better than when it used to be in beta, they fixed it and for me its the best mmo (free) and I've tried soooo many that suck X3


I want to try this game with my girlfriend soon. We're playing Dungeon Fighter Online for now.

I also played runes of Magic for a while, but it got boring to solo everything, and some things you just can't solo at all. Sadly my girlfriend couldn't run that game so i was stuck playing by myself.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I played Perfect World for a while but it got a little boring for me (cs expensive too) so I jumped ship once Runes of Magic came out. Once Runes of Magic got boring (i pretty much left when i reached the level cap at 50, now raised to 55 i believe), I left to play Warhammer. Once I got to lvl 40, I was like this is it? I had much more fun in tiers 2 and 3. So I left. 

Right now I am looking at Allods Online and Mythos as my next mmorpg. If I am not playing those, I am playing Team Fortress 2 and Trackmania Nations to satisfy my gaming needs, although they aren't MMORPGs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I sound like a troll. :troll

Why are these games called Multi-Massive? They involve many players, right?


----------



## MacDaddyB (Feb 1, 2010)

*EVE online*

I tried WOW for a bit but as soon as I was forced to reach out to complete strangers to help me with a quest, I quit.

I've played eve online now for a couple of months. You can still interact and avoid chatting pretty well. A good corp (guild) is hard to find but it can still be fun even going solo. I did find a small group that's pretty laid back and they don't seem to notice my SA so much. Yes there's a learning curve, but if you like Sci-fi and RPG's I'd recommend it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The only mmorpg I've played was Silkroad Online, I started in October 06 until sometime in 2008. It was really addicting and I plan on going back to playing in the near future


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I sound like a troll. :troll
> 
> Why are these games called Multi-Massive? They involve many players, right?


yup, thousands.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I sound like a troll. :troll
> 
> Why are these games called Multi-Massive? They involve many players, right?


Yeah. Some games like WoW(World of Warcraft) allow thousand of player in the same world(with different servers) Those kind of games are called MMORPG(massively multiplayer online role-playing game)

A game like Diablo or Diablo 2 allow the player to create his own world(game) and a certain numbers of players can join(up to 8 in Diablo)
Those kind of game are just called multiplayer RPG's.

Not long ago i tried a game Called S.U.N(Soul of the Ultimate Nation) Online. I loved the character design and how adult-ish the game was. But i thought the gameplay was seriously lacking. The graphic were kind of nice too. It's too bad because MMORPGs with a more mature theme are hard to find.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

I play Runescape and Wizard101.  Both have free areas and quests in them, but after those you have to pay to access the rest. It was worth it for me though. Wizard101 is easier than Runescape and I think it has better graphics and music. Runescape is more complex and to me doesn't have that great of graphics, but it's good. It was the first one I ever played years and years ago, and that consumed my life, I'd be on it 10 hours a day even. These days I don't play it that much though, I actually haven't been on it for a couple of years much, but just recently decided to play it again for a while. Wizard101 I found in the summer, and I played that a lot, then quit for a while. I seem to go off and on with playing them, but I enjoy them a lot.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

gorbulas said:


> I played Perfect World for a while but it got a little boring for me (cs expensive too) so I jumped ship once Runes of Magic came out. Once Runes of Magic got boring (i pretty much left when i reached the level cap at 50, now raised to 55 i believe), I left to play Warhammer. Once I got to lvl 40, I was like this is it? I had much more fun in tiers 2 and 3. So I left.
> 
> Right now I am looking at Allods Online and Mythos as my next mmorpg. If I am not playing those, I am playing Team Fortress 2 and Trackmania Nations to satisfy my gaming needs, although they aren't MMORPGs.


Haha I went the other way around  runes of magic to perfect world... I barely started an account on rom then my boyfriend wanted to play perfect world. 

I was going to try allods with him too, but he told me there's something wrong with it... (can't remember all the game stuff he tells me, lol) something about the game that didn't rub him the right way....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Played WoW for about 2 years (05-06) and it pretty much led me to failing a lot of my first year of Uni, it was terrible for me socially lol. But I will admit it was good, almost too good.

Don't play them anymore though.


----------



## gilberto (Oct 26, 2006)

Came back to playing WoW. I had the game since launch, but played seirously 2 years ago. I take breaks and come back often to it. Played ragnarok online before WoW for 4+ years and thats where i spent most of my high life in lol . what a sad life, but it's one of the two ways to escape reality Games or drugs. =[


----------



## Rayacle (Nov 2, 2009)

[deleted]


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Rayacle said:


> Used to play WoW for about 5 years but recently quit. I'm randomly trying free MMOs and a lot of them were mentioned in here. Still looking for a new MMO home though. Right now all I play is League of Legends.


If you like old beat em ups like Final Fight, Dungeons and Dragons etc, you should try Dungeon Fighter Online. It's pretty fun. Another good similar game is Lunia, but this one is top down, kinda like diablo 2, but no mouse clicking. You can play them both with a controller(using Xpadder or a logitech type controller) which is nice.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

gilberto said:


> but it's one of the two ways to escape reality Games or drugs. =[


or by using both at the same time.


----------



## raaz00 (Feb 16, 2010)

I play Warcraft, but have recently stopped playing as much since its just another coping mechanism for my SAD and I'm trying to get out more.

I've been playing for 3 years roughly. Fun game, but its so addicting at times.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I've played Guild Wars and Runescape, I found Guild Wars fun until the trial ran out. *whistles*

Runescape lasted me about a year, I don't know how I could play it for so long, after I left I started playing it again after another year for about two weeks before getting bored and quitting again.

Oh, I also played EvE online for about an hour.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I play WoW. My wife used to play it and will probably pick it back up this summer. It doesn't keep e from going out, it just keeps me from getting stuff done around the house I should be doing instead of playing.

A change they made is a dungeon finder. You pick whether you are a healer, tank, or dps and it automatically groups you with people. I still have trouble findig people to do regular group quests though. Thats what I hated when I first played, finding a group to do instances.


----------



## raaz00 (Feb 16, 2010)

I dunno if anyone else has been playing MMOs for a long time (7+ years), but the first one i started with was Ultima Online back when I was like 19 i think. Man, MMOs have changed so much in general.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Ultima Online and EVE Online are my favorite MMORPG's. They have that non-linear "sandbox" quality to them, where you can literally go around and just do whatever you want.

In Ultima Online, I would poison a bunch of cakes, cookies, pizzas, etc. then cast Incognito to disguise my character's name, lay out a few tables, then stack the goodies on top and watch the idle players innocently pass by and munch on them, only to have their health drop. It was mischievous, I know, but fun. Sometimes I'd track players in the wilderness out in the middle of nowhere or recall to a big Rune Library and then drop the goodies there, turn invisible, and see who finds them.

I was mean back then.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Used to play WoW for 3 years and EvE online for like 3 months...

But my oh my EvE gave me some of the best experiences in an MMO that's for sure. 

I was part of a 700 strong corporation and we had an absolutely PSYCHOTIC American fleet leader who ran the corp. with military like discipline (he was in the army I think) along with his equally psychotic British underling, we would go for these suicidal practice runs where we take junky cheap frigates into forbidden space and if you screwed up and jumped at a gate you got an immediate ban. We actually had a 200 strong fleet of crappy frigates in one run take on a ****ing TITAN (most expensive ship in the game) and we got DOOMSDAYED (an ultra weapon so rare in the game it blows up everything in proximity). goddamn hilarious...

man good times...

But Eve can be VERY complicated and the text is so ****ing small, it took me a while to learn everything


----------



## Bad Barometer (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been playing StarPort GE. It's not really an Rpg. You Pilot a spaceship through different solar systems trading different cargo with ports, Start colonies on planets, and battle other people. You can be good or bad depending what you do (like jettisoning colonists into space). I recommend it if you want a simple game yuo can play online. I can get competitive at times.

Mind you, i'm probably going to have to try some of these other ones now lol.

- B.B.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a long-shot, but does anyone here play City of Heroes/Villains? It has an extremely expansive character creator, and lots of opportunities for role-playing geeks like me to get into character. It really lets you simulate almost any kind of character you can dream up.

Half of the fun of the game is just going around reading other players' character descriptions. There are some really creative people out there!

I really don't know why CoH gets such a bad rap. It has a two week free trial, I highly recommend it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i played on a Ragnarok on a private server from jr. high school to my sophomore year in high school. it completely consumed my life. i would spend entire days and nights slowly leveling the smallest percentages. i have pretty massive sa too and rarely talked to anyone other than my friend who introduced me to it. i got so into it that one day i threw my mouse at my computer screen because a monster killed me before i could level (it was a very nice computer screen too). this is when i decided to give it up. i gave away my account and never looked back. looking back i'm glad i made this decision and i made a promise to myself that will never allow mmorpg's consume my life again...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I have never really tried MMO games, I guess it's partly because it's too social for me and I wouldn't understand people on there any better than in real life or on the internet... :roll

I am considering giving Star Wars: The Old Republic a try though once it comes out because I loved the original KOTOR. I know it won't be the same, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> This is a long-shot, but does anyone here play City of Heroes/Villains? It has an extremely expansive character creator, and lots of opportunities for role-playing geeks like me to get into character. It really lets you simulate almost any kind of character you can dream up.
> 
> Half of the fun of the game is just going around reading other players' character descriptions. There are some really creative people out there!
> 
> I really don't know why CoH gets such a bad rap. It has a two week free trial, I highly recommend it.


It is a fun game. You've got me thinking of reinstalling it, I've got one lv.50 on the villain side and a lv.48 hero. You're very right that half the fun is the character design, and seeing what people come up with.

Good and bad. I lost my archive of scary character designs somewhere though..


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a villain that's level 14! Impressive, eh?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I played ultima online for about 10 years, then switched to world of warcraft.

I love to pvp, so I do alot of battlegrounds and areans in world of warcraft, and raid as needed. I couldn't play an MMORPG without pvp.


----------



## Nysrok (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm still awaiting (http://www.blackprophecy.com) Black prophecy. Release date possibly November.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Nysrok said:


> I'm still awaiting (http://www.blackprophecy.com) Black prophecy. Release date possibly November.


I was wondering what was happening with black prophecy. I signed up for the beta aaaagges ago!


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to play Mabinogi for a year or so... it was kind of nice. The game had cute graphics and I liked how the characters were class-less. Also, in order to avoid long hours of constant dungeon crawling and mindless killing, the game had a "rebirthing" system where you can go back to level 1 after a number of weeks. This made the game less tedious... and I still enjoy playing it occasionally.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Onigiri said:


> I used to play Mabinogi for a year or so... it was kind of nice. The game had cute graphics and I liked how the characters were class-less. Also, in order to avoid long hours of constant dungeon crawling and mindless killing, the game had a "rebirthing" system where you can go back to level 1 after a number of weeks. This made the game less tedious... and I still enjoy playing it occasionally.


I played that game with my girlfriend for a while. Good game, very unique. Well, the combat is, at least. You get your *** kicked a lot. Those freaking bow goblins made me angry enough to kill someone. Thats when i went to Tir Cornail to fish in the little river. It calmed my nerves :b


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm waiting for Lord of the Rings to go free to play. Though, I'll probably end up spending more time downloading the game than playing it.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 1, 2010)

Pre-ordered Final Fantasy 14 a couple weeks ago :3 Can't wait for September to come by >.<


----------



## MeladoriMagpie (Jul 12, 2010)

Hrmph! I play WoW, and I still find it fun. I'm still in the gearing/raiding/gearing/raiding grind for my two 80's, so... not boring yet. Plus, new expansion = more content.

Anyway, send me a PM if you are on Hellscream and/or want to be a realID friend, as I am always looking for people to talk to on the game specifically.


----------



## MeladoriMagpie (Jul 12, 2010)

tlgibson97 said:


> A change they made is a dungeon finder. You pick whether you are a healer, tank, or dps and it automatically groups you with people. I still have trouble findig people to do regular group quests though. Thats what I hated when I first played, finding a group to do instances.


I have trouble with group quests too, also quests below the level i.e. not 80 heroics/randoms.
Since I'm 80 and am going for the Loremaster achieve, I have a ton of dungeons quests in Outland, E. Kingdoms, Kalimdor.. I can't queue for 'em, so I'm stuck finding groups of 70's and below and I end up pulling all of their aggro.. and as a mage, that isn't the best thing in the world. Arrgh. I wish you could queue for all dungeons your level and below, or something. Not sure how they would work that out. :afr


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I recently started Eve Online several days ago. If you are poor and have no life (like me) you can play the game for free once you establish your own "income" in the game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lazy said:


> I recently started Eve Online several days ago.


Smart man. If you're going to play only one mmo this year, this is the one you should choose. It's a cut above all the others. I'm on my 5th(or 6th) month and i'm still having a lot of fun. No corp yet, but i don' care.


----------



## JustJustin (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm actually thinking of playing FFXIV... though my anxiety has gotten the better of me even virtually in some MMOs before, there are specific ones, like EverQuest II, that were full of very mature and kind individuals that were a blast to play with and that I could actually socialize with. FFXI is touted for having a mature community, though I was never really able to get into it until it was "too late" and everyone had become a bit of an elitist, but I think playing FFXIV really early on should make for some fun times.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to playing DC Universe Online on the PS3 from the comfort of my living room. 

MMORPG + couch * me = bedsores


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to play Shaiya.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

I just started playing SilkRoad Online.


----------



## Dina (Sep 11, 2010)

I played Flyff when I was 13 and got kind of addicted. Then I started playing EVE Online and it ate my life.

A few days ago I considered playing Star Trek Online because I'm a big fan of the series, but then I saw you can buy skill points with real money on the game market and I didn't like that. I also was afraid it could eat my life like EVE (ST:TOS is my favourite show ever and I fear what could happen if the game felt even remotely real).


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

Used to play Runescape, Maplestory and Perfect World.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to play MapleStory when I was 16 or 17. Ahaha.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I used to play Flyff and other free time-consuming mmorpgs. I've stopped now because it ate away my life...not that I even have one now.


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

This past summer, I played a cool one called Luna Online. I've stopped because it was addictive and I made some bad friends in that game...


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Dina said:


> I played Flyff when I was 13 and got kind of addicted. Then I started playing EVE Online and it ate my life.
> 
> A few days ago I considered playing Star Trek Online because I'm a big fan of the series, but then I saw you can buy skill points with real money on the game market and I didn't like that. I also was afraid it could eat my life like EVE (ST:TOS is my favourite show ever and I fear what could happen if the game felt even remotely real).


I tried STO. I even had it preordered and played the beta, watched it for a long time. I was so dissapointed. I'm not going to start bashing it but I just personally didn't like the instant travel anywhere, it took away the vastness and discovery. I wanted to go on hikes and get lost in unchartered or enemy territory. Some people liked that design, fair play as people do get sick of travelling in MMO's. Just wasn't for me. I ended up cancelling.

I just re-subed to WoW for a month after a six month brake today. I ended up Baron farming all night (been after the mount for a long time). I'm bored again already. ^^


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I played these ones for a significant amount of time in the past:

Phantasy Star Online Ver. 2 (Dreamcast)
Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II (Gamecube)
Phantasy Star Online Episode III: C.A.R.D. Revolution (Gamecube)
Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst (PC)
Final Fantasy XI (PS2 & PC)
EverQuest Online Adventures (PS2)
Conquer Online (PC)
Runescape (PC)


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I used to play WoW (Gonna pick it up again after Cataclysm comes out). Haven't gotten to 80, and I found I'm just as scared of the players in that game as I am of people offline. :c I was hoping I could use it to find friends, but that didn't really work out... maybe when I try it again, I'll try harder. The scenery in that game is pretty, I enjoyed just wandering around adding areas to my map.

I've also played Flyff, Trickster Online, Perfect World, Allods Online and Maplestory. Maplestory was the most boring of the lot.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

macaw said:


> Trickster Online


I used to play that game. I still have a level 220 light Dragon and gunner Fox, and a level 180 Buffalo.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Logan X said:


> I used to play that game. I still have a level 220 light Dragon and gunner Fox, and a level 180 Buffalo.


 Cool! I only got up to around 48 with my bunny..


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

My 14 day trial for Eve expires today. Not quite sure it hooked me enough to sign up. I think I might be too dumb for it.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Beta'ed FFXIV and I have to say I was disappointed. Crafting is terrible and so is the lack of compatibility for PC (UI is for console, problems with it supporting hardware mouse - I do know it's meant to be played with a gamepad, but still). I do like the gathering in the game and graphics, but skilling up your tiers is too slow and the quest and xp limits are silly. Going to wait it out and see if they improve on it after some time.

Waiting on these. Plenty of gameplay footage in these clips here, I'm excited to see how they'll be.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

Crystalline said:


> Beta'ed FFXIV and I have to say I was disappointed. Crafting is terrible and so is the lack of compatibility for PC (UI is for console, problems with it supporting hardware mouse - I do know it's meant to be played with a gamepad, but still). I do like the gathering in the game and graphics, but skilling up your tiers is too slow and the quest and xp limits are silly. Going to wait it out and see if they improve on it after some time.
> 
> Waiting on these. Plenty of gameplay footage in these clips here, I'm excited to see how they'll be.


is t.e.r.a. free to play?


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Crystalline said:


> Beta'ed FFXIV and I have to say I was disappointed. Crafting is terrible and so is the lack of compatibility for PC (UI is for console, problems with it supporting hardware mouse - I do know it's meant to be played with a gamepad, but still). I do like the gathering in the game and graphics, but skilling up your tiers is too slow and the quest and xp limits are silly. Going to wait it out and see if they improve on it after some time.
> 
> Waiting on these. Plenty of gameplay footage in these clips here, I'm excited to see how they'll be.


k that looks ****in SICK!! this is embarrasing to admit but o well, im basically addicted to runescape lol, ive been playin alot for about 2 years now


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll try Vindictus when it comes out in a few week(hopefully)


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, that's free?

I'm almost depressed from it's artistic and functional sophistication. Makes me feel pathetic for not being able to make something like that... and they're doing it for no cost to the user.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Logan X said:


> I'll try Vindictus when it comes out in a few week(hopefully)


Looks good, maybe I'll give it a try. Tell me what server you choose to play in and I'll join too ^^


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> Looks good, maybe I'll give it a try. Tell me what server you choose to play in and I'll join too ^^


Sounds good, man. Open beta is October 6.



Daktoria said:


> Wow, that's free?
> 
> I'm almost depressed from it's artistic and functional sophistication. Makes me feel pathetic for not being able to make something like that... and they're doing it for no cost to the user.


Yeah, it's free to play though, so it will be plagued with cash shop fashion, items and all that. But still, it does looks very nice for a free to play MMO.

*Oh yeah, for those who didn't know. Lord of the Rings Online is now free to play. It's a good quality game for free, if anyone want to try it out.

I gave it a go, but didn't like it. Looks beautiful, though. *


----------



## Ratatat (Sep 8, 2010)

Logan X said:


> I'll try Vindictus when it comes out in a few week(hopefully)


I've been playing the early access "Open" beta. It's a fun game but right now there's not really a lot of content. It's not a very good social MMO either because it's instanced dungeons.

If anyone's interested in a beta key I have 2 extras, even though the game is supposedly going full Open beta soon.



Daktoria said:


> Wow, that's free?
> 
> I'm almost depressed from it's artistic and functional sophistication. Makes me feel pathetic for not being able to make something like that... and they're doing it for no cost to the user.


Don't be, the game isn't really free, there's going to be a cash shop which they will make a killing from. To make a game of Vindictus' scale you'd need a full team and a huge budget, they're using the valve engine which I'm sure was expensive.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ratatat said:


> I've been playing the early access "Open" beta. It's a fun game but right now there's not really a lot of content. It's not a very good social MMO either because it's instanced dungeons.
> 
> If anyone's interested in a beta key I have 2 extras, even though the game is supposedly going full Open beta soon.


Yeah, the instance dungeons are kind of like in Lunia and Dungeon Fighter Online i guess, but personally i like that. I'm strange like that. I don't play mmos to socialize :lol
I wish they made an MMORPG that lets you hire NPC mercs to help you run instances. If that happened, i would never play in a party again :b

Anyway, i'll gladly take a beta keys if you still have an extra one. Just send me a PM. I've been looking for one all over the place, but they're always taken


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Last one I played was Guild Wars and I haven't played any since then. But I'm looking forward to Jumpgate Evolution and The Old Republic; I'll probably give those a shot.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

MMOs are pointless timesinks.

:yes


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Logan X said:


> Yeah, the instance dungeons are kind of like in Lunia and Dungeon Fighter Online i guess, but personally i like that. I'm strange like that. I don't play mmos to socialize :lol
> I wish they made an MMORPG that lets you hire NPC mercs to help you run instances. If that happened, i would never play in a party again :b
> 
> Anyway, i'll gladly take a beta keys if you still have an extra one. Just send me a PM. I've been looking for one all over the place, but they're always taken


I played dungeon fighter nonstop for 2 weeks with friends at college who loved the final fight setup, but our school's internet connection made partying with outsiders a pain from lag, and the schedules between my friends and myself didn't overlap as much as I would have liked to keep it a social endeavor.

Had a level 20... 5 or something monk, and it just became too annoying having to punch blimps out of the sky on my own.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Daktoria said:


> I played dungeon fighter nonstop for 2 weeks with friends at college who loved the final fight setup, but our school's internet connection made partying with outsiders a pain from lag, and the schedules between my friends and myself didn't overlap as much as I would have liked to keep it a social endeavor.
> 
> Had a level 20... 5 or something monk, and it just became too annoying having to punch blimps out of the sky on my own.


It can get a bit hard to solo with certain classes. I have a level 45 Berserker and sometimes i'm getting owned while my girlfriend's summoner can solo almost anywhere without too much trouble.

There's a priest patch coming out soon that will adjust a lot of priest skills and other stuff. If all goes well, the priest class will become pretty strong..stronger than it is already lol.

I laughed at the blimp thing...God that place is annoying. I have a level 35 Monk. I feel your pain :lol

The lag in DFO sure is horrible, though. Especially in parties.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

For those that haven't seen this trailer yet, it's pure nerdvana.






They made Black Adam look like kind of a chump, though. And the voice acting is a little too growly. But, really, cool stuff.


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

Ratatat said:


> I've been playing the early access "Open" beta. It's a fun game but right now there's not really a lot of content. It's not a very good social MMO either because it's instanced dungeons.
> 
> If anyone's interested in a beta key I have 2 extras, even though the game is supposedly going full Open beta soon.
> 
> Don't be, the game isn't really free, there's going to be a cash shop which they will make a killing from. To make a game of Vindictus' scale you'd need a full team and a huge budget, they're using the valve engine which I'm sure was expensive.


The game looks really fun and whenever it goes fully open beta or whatnot, I'm definitely gonna give it a shot :d if you're still playing by then, we should play together :d


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i tried vindictus, didnt care for it. been playing Zentia now, hooked on it!


----------



## whiteXcloud (Sep 25, 2010)

I play Maplestory.. in bera.. >.>


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

Blizzard have a sale on for WoW right now so I decided to pick up the standalone game and give it a try since its only £4.

http://eu.battle.net/en/int?r=wow
http://us.battle.net/en/int?r=wow

I'll probably just solo until I'm bored but we'll see.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

The Old Republic, oh yes


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

whiteXcloud said:


> I play Maplestory.. in bera.. >.>


oh do people still play this? i use to. i might start again if people here play it. :teeth


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

I just started playing NFS World. It's a car racing MMORPG from EA.
It hasn't been out of BETA stage for long and it's pretty laggy but it's free. 
Not sure if anyone here would be into that sort of thing but message me if you are.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

I used to play Everquest from age 7 - 14 ish or so.
My Dad got me into it .

I've been looking into playing WoW but not so interested in the monthly fees.
Recently I've played Maplestory with my little sister, which was interesting for a while. 
I have guild wars but the laptop touchpad ****ed about with the viewings, zooming in and out again was a headache in itself.

Wouldn't mind starting another MMORPG, EVE doesn't sound too bad - any other recommendations?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I used to play Entropia.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been trying out and looking for an MMORPG that I can get into for a few days. Lately, I've tried:

Face Of Mankind - It was alright, but not very fun
EVE Online - Great game, but I'm not sure I have the patience for everything. Still on the trial.
Star Wars: Galaxies - Good game, dated graphics and hardly anyone online though.

And I will be trying:

Global Agenda - Downloading trial right now
Fallen Earth - Looks like a Fallout MMO, which is tight
Anarchy Online - Apparently this is the god of sci fi MMOs.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

I play Runescape.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

played guild wars and wow for a few years (not anymore), tried APB but it was buggy as hell and full of aimbotters with huge balance issues (dont even know if its still around cos i heard the company who made it was havin problems), gave eve a try but it seemed like id need a hell of alot of patience

currently looking for a fun mp game so till i find one ill stick to playin small minecraft servers


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Infexxion said:


> EVE Online - Great game, but I'm not sure I have the patience for everything. Still on the trial.


On December 15 they removed learning skills, so now you train a little faster than before. not much faster, though, but it's better than before.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

VanDamMan said:


> I used to play Entropia.


How was it? I'm actually downloading it right now, just because it's free and I like exploring new virtual worlds. interesting that it has a real economy with an exchange rate of 10:1 usd! though it's not like I'm under any illusion that i'll make any money out of it whatsoever. I just like to wander around and see the sights.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember alot of people didn't really like Runescape.. But I was addicted to it for quite some time x) I always play that game for a few weeks, get tired of it, quit the game for 5 months and then return to it for a few weeks yet again.. It's a never ending cycle xD


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I play wow now. With the new expansion its really easy to level. I have an 84 mage. Ive always been interested in D&D kinda stuff. Only plyed that once though. I play alot of wow, not because im addicted but because im bored.


----------

